# my marriage was based on a lie



## kevinator (Apr 4, 2016)

ok here goes. i have been married to a great woman for 5 years, problem is i was duped by her, while i was a virgin when i married her she wasnt, she clearly lied to me when i asked her about her sexual past. i found a sextape of her and her ex which she forgot to get rid of, to make matters worse this guy leaves in the same town. i havent comfronted her yet, i need advise on how i should handle this, i dont to feel like the safe guy who got duped.its killing me inside to think she would betray me like this, and for her to keep a sextape thats just wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

I am so sorry!
Whatever you do stay calm. Just present her with the evidence, and see what she says. 

Did she tell you that she was a virgin? Maybe she lied bc she was ashamed of her past and she knew you wouldn't go out with her if you knew the truth. Who knows... Just listen to what she has to say. Then it will be your turn to speak.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

kevinator said:


> ok here goes. i have been married to a great woman for 5 years, problem is i was duped by her, while i was a virgin when i married her she wasnt, she clearly lied to me when i asked her about her sexual past. i found a sextape of her and her ex which she forgot to get rid of, to make matters worse this guy leaves in the same town. i havent comfronted her yet, i need advise on how i should handle this, i dont to feel like the safe guy who got duped.its killing me inside to think she would betray me like this, and for her to keep a *sextape* thats just wrong.


Is the sextape Beta or VHS?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I've heard this one before.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I assume that this is a genuine situation.

Are you sure of the date of the taping? Could it have been recorded recently? Is she still seeing him on occasion?

Do not confront. Put your detective hat on.

1) I would make a copy of the tape. Before doing this, view the tape.

2) Note where the tape has stopped. Return it to that same place [as best as possible]. Make a very slight mark on the spool and case to see if it has been played after you put it back.. I would carefully replace it. Take a photo of the tape and where and how it is being stored. You want to see if she is playing it when you are not around. 

She may have forgotten about the tape....I doubt it...That is the excuse she will give you. Prove her wrong by checking on it for a few months [if necessary].

The copy of the tape is to DE-LIE her LIE that it was a sextape, if she gets rid of it before confrontation.. 

Eventually, you must burn the damn thing...

This is not good!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Personal said:


> Is the sextape Beta or VHS?


Or U-Matic, even?

The chap on the Beta tape. Is he an Alpha?

You need to lawyer up. Fast! Or something.

And counselling might help the essential you, the you who lurks behind your on screen persona which seems bothered by the fact your woman got something you didn't. Lots of sex.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone's got too much time on their hands to post stories.


----------



## kevinator (Apr 4, 2016)

look this is what an going through. i would not waste my time posting this if it wasnt bugging me. i need genuine advise because i can see my self cheating because of this betrayal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Confront and divorce.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Someone's got too much time on their hands to post stories.


It doesn't take that much time when it's a cut and paste of a previous story repeated multiple times.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sell the tape to a porn site.

Put 2 VAR's in her car.

Call us in the am.

Hurt Dude how's it goin????


----------

